# Stampede !



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

quick ! someone give her a slingshot !


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Now that's a **** ton of rabbits!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's because they breed like rabbits. lol


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I think you just set the minds of all the slingshot hunters on fire. They won't be sleeping tonight.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL!!!!

That lady kinda runs like a rabbit too


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I had read of an island seeded with rabbits by the British Navy as a food supply.After 3 years they went back to harvest rabbits. The bunnys had almost stripped the island and had gone carnivorous. 20 men went ashore. 5 got back. 3 of those died from tissue loss from the knee down. The other 2 had their legs amputated. I Hate Wabbits!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

flipgun said:


> I had read of an island seeded with rabbits by the British Navy as a food supply.


That sounds like interesting reading. Do you remember the name of the island?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Lacumo said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > I had read of an island seeded with rabbits by the British Navy as a food supply.
> ...


I do not. It is just one of those facts that got shoved into the junkdrawer of my mind.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

flipgun said:


> Lacumo said:
> 
> 
> > flipgun said:
> ...


rabbit island. found a youtube vid on it. just watch the first :38 seconds, it repeats. it gives a brief explanation of how the rabbits are there.


----------

